# Whats everyone want for christmas?



## nicdicarlo (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm askin' for a new Abu Garcia 7000i and a few Craftsman power tools for use on my Crawdad project. What's everyone else have in mind?


----------



## Zman (Dec 11, 2007)

I would like one of these:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 11, 2007)

One of these - but in the 27 foot version


----------



## nicdicarlo (Dec 11, 2007)

You guys must have generous wives/girlfriends! :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 11, 2007)

nicdicarlo said:


> You guys must have generous wives/girlfriends! :lol:



I thought you were giving out presents!

The wife will probably give me this:






and the girlfriend this:


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 11, 2007)

Without giving away too much of the secrate, imj looking to get setup to make esquire worms. 





Edit** Either that or I want a pony!!!! lol


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 11, 2007)

Zman said:


> I would like one of these:



Nice! Looks like they put some thought into the layout of the storage boxes and open floor design


----------



## SMDave (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm getting two stompboxes, a Dunlop Original Crybaby Wah and an Ibanez DE-7 Delay/Echo pedal. Also new earphones (since my apple ones broke), and hopefully an Ibanez TS808 tubescreamer!!!


----------



## Popeye (Dec 11, 2007)

XL Ice Armor Snow Suit
sex
Fish Trap Guide (or Yukon) Ice fishing shelter
sex
Aqua-Vu II underwater camera
sex
Vexilar FL-12 Flasher (or the MarCum LX-2)
sex
Depth Raider
sex
A couple of 8’6” Daiwa® Heartland-S Specialty Down Rigger rods with 
Diawa Acudepth ADP57LC reels
sex
A couple of spools of #30 Power Pro.
sex
A spool of #27 lead core

Can't seem to think of anything but fishing stuff right now


----------



## Jim (Dec 11, 2007)

flounderhead59 said:


> XL Ice Armor Snow Suit
> sex
> Fish Trap Guide (or Yukon) Ice fishing shelter
> sex
> ...




LMFAO! :lol:


----------



## Nickk (Dec 11, 2007)

Time and money! :lol:


----------



## shamoo (Dec 11, 2007)

a tackle warehouse gift card, yea boy!!


----------



## JustFishN (Dec 11, 2007)

I don't want anything fishing related for Christmas this year LOL I get enough during the year. I can't even think of anything that I do want this year LOL... how sad


----------



## mr.fish (Dec 11, 2007)

I have no idea what I want or even need. I have no need to worry though, the wife pulls through every year.


----------



## little anth (Dec 11, 2007)

i wouldent mind a few sweet rod+reel combos :wink:


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 11, 2007)

I actually have no idea. Usually I tell my wife to take what she's going to spend on me and use it to get something for the grandkids, but she always gets me something. I still haven't shopped for her yet, but she knows I'll wait until the last minute


----------



## kentuckybassman (Dec 12, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> I actually have no idea. Usually I tell my wife to take what she's going to spend on me and use it to get something for the grandkids, but she always gets me something. I still haven't shopped for her yet, but she knows I'll wait until the last minute


Same here but only I don't have grandkids yet,just kids but my wife is very tricky!! She always says "I don't want anything." so like a good husband I listen and get her maybe 1 or 2 things,just to be on the safe side,but it seems like she always ends up getting me these cool gifts and I'm the one looking like a "MR EL CHEAPO" when she opens up her little gifts from me but I figured out that when she realizes that she probably won't get what she wants till she asks me she'll start aking me!! Gotta love them wives!!They always pull through it seems like!!


----------



## Zman (Dec 12, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> Zman said:
> 
> 
> > I would like one of these:
> ...



Yeah I'm impressed, although I don't have much experience with boats yet. I know I need something that requires very little modification on my part.



Fishin NJ said:


> ZMAN,
> Those boats are great i looked at some this past summer, the ones i checked out were G3, the only thing better on it, is having it jet drive, so it can run in the shallows better imo.



I love the look of the G3s too but I think price and availability in my area will rule them out.

So anyway I am looking at something like these models of boats for my own Christmas present to myself. I'll try to have one in time for spring.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 12, 2007)

Wife just let me know that she would like a cover for the bed of her '03 Silverado LS Extended cab shortbed. She said she doesn't care what kind (hard top, canvas, vinyl, roll-up, folding, solid tilt) Anyone have a recommendation? We live in northern Illinois and have the snow load to consider so I was thinking about the fiberglass tilt ones.


----------



## Gamefisher (Dec 12, 2007)

I asked for gift cards, I think I'll use them toward a Shimano Citica per the recommendations here.

Flouderhead, I think the biggest thing you need to consider with the bed liners is: do you need to be able to easily completely remove it? If so that is tricky with the 'glass versions, but they are going to seal up better and look nicer. 

Matt


----------



## Jim (Dec 12, 2007)

flounderhead59 said:


> Wife just let me know that she would like a cover for the bed of her '03 Silverado LS Extended cab shortbed. She said she doesn't care what kind (hard top, canvas, vinyl, roll-up, folding, solid tilt) Anyone have a recommendation? We live in northern Illinois and have the snow load to consider so I was thinking about the fiberglass tilt ones.



I got the soft cover that I can roll up. The reason why is smetimes I move furniture or some big item and that fiberglass cover would get in the way. The fiberglass cover looks nicer though.

The covers that cover just the bed like the tonneau covers and the flat fiberglass tilt ones are actually the best for gas consumtion. I seen it on mythbusters.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 12, 2007)

Jim said:


> I seen it on mythbusters.



Love that show - we should start a TinBoats fishbusters version


----------



## Popeye (Dec 12, 2007)

Another thing to consider is that I have a sprayed in ARMA bedliner that also goes over the rails. Might even consider a full sized cap. Gotta check the prices on those too. SHe prolly won't want a cap cause then the truck won't look like a truck.


----------



## Jim (Dec 12, 2007)

flounderhead59 said:


> Another thing to consider is that I have a sprayed in ARMA bedliner that also goes over the rails. Might even consider a full sized cap. Gotta check the prices on those too. SHe prolly won't want a cap cause then the truck won't look like a truck.



I have the spray on liner over the rails myself. I wont have another pickup truck without it.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 12, 2007)

Can a tonneau or full sized cap be fitted to a truck with the line on the rails without problems? She might not want the cap cause it will hide her "TEXAS" on the back window. No sliding window so I wouldn't need the slider on the cap either. My boss has a Leer cap on his '03 Silverado and likes it.

Here's her truck now.







Yes, those are real Longhorn horns and yes they are permanantly mounted with holes drilled through the hood. That was her Christmas pesent last year. Hey! She asked for 'em.


----------



## Jim (Dec 12, 2007)

The Tonneau will fit no problem. You get rails that clamp on to the bed rails. and the cover uses those.

I have this one, Have had it for 3 years now, no problems:

https://www.autoanything.com/tonneau-covers/60A1071A0A0.aspx

Here is a buch to gather some info for you:

https://www.autoanything.com/tonneau-covers/20A50180A1.aspx


Love the horns!


----------



## little anth (Dec 12, 2007)

lol :lol:


----------

